# Writing My First Haiku Poem



## Meanderer (Mar 5, 2017)

Haiku

We live along side a dairy farm.  Have, for the past forty years.  On the last day of the year, the youngest of two aging Brothers was killed, when cutting down a tree went awry.  The landscape has been empty.


_The empty landscape

drifting lazily along

Minus Calvin's tracks._


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 5, 2017)

Beautiful.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 5, 2017)

Very nice Meanderer,


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 5, 2017)

Sad to hear about Calvin, RIP.  Warm sweet poem. :sentimental:


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 11, 2017)

Thanks, everyone, for your kind replies.  Here is a picture of Calvin a couple years ago, after a July storm came through.


----------



## Lara (Mar 11, 2017)

Aww, such a void, but he left a plot of God's creation a better place and cared for it as God intended. He left you a nice view. Your poem is poignant and with only 17 syllables in true Haiku form. Well penned my friend.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 23, 2020)

This is one that I like.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 10, 2020)

Courtesy of @CinnamonSugar 





*Haiku for coffee*

_Coffee.  Wond’rous brew
 Gently lifting the sleep veil_
C_ream swirls of delight_


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Nov 10, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> Courtesy of @CinnamonSugar
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aww, thank you, @Meanderer!  ::


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Phoenix (Dec 11, 2020)

Can someone explain Haiku to me?  I know I looked at some of it in college.  I just never understood what it's about.  Yes, I read the link at the beginning here, but to me more words are needed for a person to convey meaning.


----------



## drifter (Dec 16, 2020)

Wish I could
Thought I might
Some things are hard


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 16, 2020)

@drifter


----------



## Lara (Dec 16, 2020)

@Phoenix  I think Haiku is saying something meaningful in a minimal structure of 5-7-5 syllables per a 3 line minimum.
I'll give it a try...

sometimes it's not who
even what nor when nor where
but often just why

_...lara
_


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Dec 16, 2020)

How about....

wisteria bloom
voluptuous yet chaste
lavender cluster


----------



## rainyghost (May 25, 2021)

Meanderer said:


> Haiku
> 
> We live along side a dairy farm.  Have, for the past forty years.  On the last day of the year, the youngest of two aging Brothers was killed, when cutting down a tree went awry.  The landscape has been empty.
> 
> ...


Beautifully written. On a lighter note, I'm a stand-up comic and worked on a project where I took jokes and turned them into haikus.

Joke: Little girl goes into the barbershop eating a snack. The barber says, "Young lady you're getting hair on your Twinkie." She says, "I know, and I'm getting boobs too."

Haiku: 
Young girl barber shop
Eating snack, hair on Twinkie
I know and boobs too.


----------



## Meanderer (May 29, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 3, 2021)

How much can I fit
into a Haiku format
Oh no, I'm out of

(borrowed)


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 3, 2021)




----------

